# My kyoga flamebacks



## Boi2iken

Hope you guys likes these pics I took this morning of my breeding group of kyoga flameback cichlids. I currently have 6 females and 2 males. This morning I took some pics of the dominate male, I've had them since Wednesday and already I have 2 females holding eggs. Next week I will strip the eggs from the females and put them in the egg tumblers hope you guys like the pics more to come.


----------



## GoofBoy

:drooling: - Hopefully mine grow up that nice.


----------



## Boi2iken

With some time they should these are from f1 stock too the male is blowing up with more color everyday the sub dominate male looks like he would have more red covering It's body but since he is the sub he won't shine I'm getting another tank next week and I'm going to put him in with some females of his own. Good luck with yours dude


----------



## Garrett76zt

Wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Mikey13

gorgeous fish ....congrats.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt;

Nice :thumb: ...I just bought one but its a juvenile barely starting to get his colors.
Hope he gets like yours


----------



## StructureGuy

Your "Kyoga Flameback" looks a whole lot more like a Pundamilia nyererei to me.

My Kyoga Flameback below:









My nyererei below:









Kevin


----------



## cjacob316

i would also say it's a nyererei, not uncommon for vics to be badly mislabeled

or even a Haplochromis sp. "Flameback", which is not the same as a kyoga flameback
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1548

but i would not call it a kyoga


----------



## FlyHigh

what sizes are all of the fish in the pics posted above (OP and StructureGuy)?


----------



## dreday

yea i would have to say its not a kyoga. theres no red on the shoulder which all kyogas have. also they have a blue sheen on the dorsal fin with the tips showing red.

and i am not sure where you would find any f1s for vics but i doubt that it is. there has not been any WC shipments for over 3 years.

nice fish though. but as with most vics they get mislabeled or even worse cross breed then completely mislabeled.

if it is a PN i would say it is python island. again hard to tell since the fish seems young still. not very much blue in the face yet.

did you buy them from a good source?


----------



## *Jeff*

I have a breeding group of kyoga flamebacks I think. One of the females has the albino gene producing 6 to 10 albino fry per brood. I have three sets of fry ranging from 2 weeks to .75" (almost ready to color). I just got a new camera and need to download the software before I can send pictures. Just looking for input on how to tell if they are really kyoga flamebacks before I start selling them. Don't want to mislabel. Also, can I breed fry of different moms even they have the same dad?


----------



## tires_6792

dreday said:


> and i am not sure where you would find any f1s for vics but i doubt that it is. there has not been any WC shipments for over 3 years.


This is what i was thinking as well. The wild fish that came in that looked similar to this were the Pundamilia Makobe Red. There would be F1 of these. Here is are a couple pic of one of the wilds:


----------



## stevemd24

I know my video isnt the best in the world, but for what ever reason i cant take a decide photo if my life depended on it,

I got these flameblacks, and i want to know your opinion


----------

